# Eurobasket 2021 bids



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Eurobasket 2017 is over with Slovenia winning the cup ,and now count 4 years for the next Eurobasket in 2021.Until now only Spain and Serbia(probably with Slovenia) have shown some interest If i have read well the news, 1) Spain 2) Serbia.

Any other rumours?


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

I would really love to see a greek bid and Greece's comeback to the big sport events, after many years of absence.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

A joint bid with 4 countries:
- Slovenia
- Croatia
- Serbia
- Montenegro
Humm...remembering me something but what ?


----------



## Ugo Fantozzi (Aug 27, 2013)

Italy would candidate for Eurobasket 2021 witch France and/or Greece
Source:Sportando


----------



## PAO13 (Sep 23, 2009)

^ I could see Greece wanting to co-host with Italy but probably not if Greece doesn't get the finals. If Italy wants the finals, I hope Greece decides to bid by themselves.


----------

